
Suicide prediction technology is revolutionary. It badly needs oversight - pseudolus
https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/suicide-prediction-technology-is-revolutionary-it-badly-needs-oversight/2018/12/20/214d2532-fd6b-11e8-ad40-cdfd0e0dd65a_story.html
======
DanBC
> In the past 12 months, the company initiated 3,500 of these “wellness
> checks,” contacting police about 10 times per day, Antigone Davis,
> Facebook’s head of global safety, said in a recent interview with NPR.

It would be worrying if these safe and well checks led to an increase in
deaths of people being shot by police.

